# New RS6



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Has anyone else seen the new RS6 in Autocar this week. Looks mean. 8) 8)


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Just a mock-up though. Not flared enough either. I will be interested in changing our S4 for the new RS6 when it lands.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Agreed, they'll have to pull something out of the bag to keep up with the new M5.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

New Audi RS6.









wfg, Hans.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I very much doubt that the new RS6 will be a match for the M5, Audi just dont seem to be able to sort out the dynamics (in the press`s opinion) like BMW.

I think the big RS6 advantage has always been the Avant, so Audi should be hoping that BMW dont bring out an M5 Tourer


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Antwerpman said:


> I think the big RS6 advantage has always been the Avant, so Audi should be hoping that BMW dont bring out an M5 Tourer


*RS6 Avant.*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Rumours have it, that the new RS6 is due to have the Gallardo engine with Bi-turbo's attached. Figures close to the 600HP mark with 570lbs/ft, but then again, these are purely just rumours and I wont believe anything until it's been shown at a show, etc!!! :roll: :wink: 
Would be nice thought, a 600BHP Beast!!!! Think that would definately give the M5 a run (KICK) for it's money.

Glen.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Antwerpman said:


> I very much doubt that the new RS6 will be a match for the M5, Audi just dont seem to be able to sort out the dynamics (in the press`s opinion) like BMW.
> 
> I think the big RS6 advantage has always been the Avant, so Audi should be hoping that BMW dont bring out an M5 Tourer


Well a modified RS6 is defo a match for a modified new M5 as was proved at Vmax yesterday


----------

